# Word mail merge to save as individual PDFs with unique names



## gdaylilpiggy (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi all,

I have googled it, and I have been through this board and found similar questions with answers that are close, so I apologise if this is already covered but I cannot fins a solution that works.

I need a bit of help though

I have a Microsoft mail merge doc, can have 3 data records, can have 300.

I need VBA to...
Go through each data record on the word doc
Save it as PDF
Name it using a list (An excel list would be ok)

Any help is much appreciated as am pulling my hair out with this one!


----------

